# Wireless Router Recommendation



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought about adding a switch to my network, and figured the heck with it, maybe I'll go with a new wireless router. Not sure what I should get though. This is what I'll be running wirelessly:

PSP 802.11b
PS3 802.11g
H21 802.11n

I need the ability to have EVERYTHING running at once (PSP may be downloading something while I'm using MRV on the H21), but they won't interfere with each other. Also, will the microwave, my cordless phone (2.4 Ghz) my PS2 wireless controller (2.4 Ghz) or my PS3 wireless controller (Bluetooth? I think) interfere with anything?
It also should have at least 4 GB ethernet ports.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I like the Linksys WRT610N. It's gigabyte (4 ports). It is dual band so you can separate the G and N bands.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Something I forgot. 100Mb connections shouldn't slow down the 1Gb connections. Also, is 802.11n fast enough for HD MRV (MPEG-4 with Trickplay)?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, if you have good signal, 802.11n should be fine.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just installed the WRT610N Dual Band "N" Speed Router and I also have 2 WGA600N Wireless "N" Speed Wireless Gaming Adapters hooked to my Directv DVRs and after 10 hours of installation and phone calls to Directv, Linksys & AT&T I finally got everything working and it works GREAT!!!

Just ordered another WGA600N!!!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> I thought about adding a switch to my network, and figured the heck with it, maybe I'll go with a new wireless router. Not sure what I should get though. This is what I'll be running wirelessly:
> 
> PSP 802.11b
> PS3 802.11g
> ...


So just what makes your H21 802.11n? Are you talking a WGA600N or something else?
One thing that you might want to investigate is how that PSP using 802.11b might slow down an 802.11n device running on the 5GHz band, which would be a consideration if your H21 was connected with a WGA600N running on 5GHz (and talking to a WRT600N) instead of the crowded 2.4GHz band. I thought I read somewhere that could happen, but I have no 802.11b devices and am too lazy to look it up.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

If you have a WGA600N on your H21, I would definately buy a WRT610N router and use the 5ghz band on the devices so that you don't get any interference.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dave29 said:


> If you have a WGA600N on your H21, I would definately buy a WRT610N router and use the 5ghz band on the devices so that you don't get any interference.


That is EXACTLY what I did. I bought a WRT610N 2 days ago to go with my 2 WGA600N Wireless Adapters and set them up on the 5GHz Network with WPA2-Personal as the Security Protocol for it.

My Laptop will be using the 2.4 GHz Network when I occasionally use it.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

I have been using an Apple Airport for months now and am happy with it. It is compatible with b/g/n, but only has 3 ports plus one USB port which can be expanded via a USB Hub. It will support a printer or hard drive without the hub or both with the hub. We use the n band for 2 laptops and have everything else hard wired via a 10/100/1000 D-Link switch. I leave the g on for the WII and MVIX and b for guests that don't support g or n.

All the PCs are running MS XP or Vista 32.

n works fine for HD DirecTV2PC with a good signal.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

richierich said:


> That is EXACTLY what I did. I bought a WRT610N 2 days ago to go with my 2 WGA600N Wireless Adapters and set them up on the 5GHz Network with WPA2-Personal as the Security Protocol for it.
> 
> My Laptop will be using the 2.4 GHz Network when I occasionally use it.


That's how mine is set up. 5ghz, N only.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I use a D-Link gamers router (DGL-4300 to be precise) and I love it. I can truly download and upload things at will and have it not effect my gaming on my XBOX 360 or PC...pretty cool stuff...


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Linksys DIR-655. Brilliant piece of kit.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

CoriBright said:


> Linksys DIR-655. Brilliant piece of kit.


you mean Dlink DIR-655. Brillant peice of *hit.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Though discontinued, I love my Linksys WRT600N

- Wireless A,B,G & N compatible
- 4 Gigabit Ethernet Ports
- USB Network Storage Link
- External Antennas










Usually when it comes to this stuff, I have to have the latest, but nothing new from Linksys impresses me, mainly due to the lack of external antennas. If I couldn't find a leftover 600N I guess I'd have to go with the 160NL. But I love this thing, I was hoping this would become the flagship router like the WRT54G has been for years, but that didn't happen.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My WRT610N works well with Internal Antennas just as your cell phone works well with Internal Antennas and I don't see you bad mouthing your Cell Phone Company because you can see your antenna now that it is mounted internally. 

I have Great Speed, No Dropouts with Dual Band, 2.4 GHz & 5GHz, WPA2-Personal Security so I am very happy with my WRT610N working GREAT with my 4 WGA600N Wireless Gaming Adapters.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Badmouthing, little strong huh? Calm down for crissakes, it's just a router.

And BTW smart guy, my cell phone does have an external antenna.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

dorfd1 said:


> you mean Dlink DIR-655. Brillant peice of *hit.


I guess someone fiqured it out.

My wrt54gl with dd-wrt is awesome.

wrt600n is also compatible with dd-wrt.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

dettxw said:


> So just what makes your H21 802.11n? Are you talking a WGA600N or something else?
> One thing that you might want to investigate is how that PSP using 802.11b might slow down an 802.11n device running on the 5GHz band, which would be a consideration if your H21 was connected with a WGA600N running on 5GHz (and talking to a WRT600N) instead of the crowded 2.4GHz band. I thought I read somewhere that could happen, but I have no 802.11b devices and am too lazy to look it up.


No need to investigate. . .the 802.11 b and g don't use the 5Ghz band


----------

